# Study in Chiang Mai



## Manjixo (Jan 12, 2012)

I am an American that is wanting to live in Thailand for at least 1 year. From what I have read, there is a 1 year visa available. I think the only way I can get it is if I'm a student. I don't need college classes. I just need maybe some Thai language classes so that I can live there. The cheaper the better.

Can someone point me in the right direction on this. I really want to move to Chiang Mai. Please give me some advice. Thanks!


----------



## BGZilla (Jan 15, 2012)

Manjixo said:


> I am an American that is wanting to live in Thailand for at least 1 year. From what I have read, there is a 1 year visa available. I think the only way I can get it is if I'm a student. I don't need college classes. I just need maybe some Thai language classes so that I can live there. The cheaper the better.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction on this. I really want to move to Chiang Mai. Please give me some advice. Thanks!


I'm thinking the same thing, any information you get please pass on.
Thanks


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

BGZilla said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, any information you get please pass on.
> Thanks


I was looking at a website for Thai language school in Phuket. It's not that expensive compared to visa run. I'm sure Chiang Mai should have plenty of language schools you can check out.


----------



## Happy M (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello 

This thread pretty much covers my intention. I intend to move to Thailand in September this year (Chiang Mai at first after some time in Bangkok). I've also read that the non-immigrant visa is valid for one year if on grounds of education. There are loads of schools online that offer year long language courses that include a visa.. I also looked at getting the non-immigrant "educational" visa seperate to the course.. I looked at siam legal (a link from the adverts on this forum) and it said something that worried me ..



> Valid for stay for a period of 90 days per entry from date of arrival to Thailand*
> 
> *One-day border trip (4 hours from Bangkok) and you can renew your stay for another 90 days in Thailand.


Although the visa is titled a 1 year non immigrant multiple entry visa, the small print says you still need to effectively do the "visa run" .. which was what I was trying to avoid. Reading this has confused me a little.

Does any one of have experience of studying in Thailand on a non-immigrant visa? Is the visa run still required? I've heard stories that you just have to let the embassy know your location every 90 days rather than leave and return, but nothing confirmed.

Cheers all,
Happy


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

This is the result from my search:

_Step 4: Your first one-year visa is valid only 90 days
The Kingdom of Thailand doesn’t mind to give you a full one-year visa based on papers showing that you will study at least one semester at a Thai university, college.

Be aware, however, that your application alone doesn’t make you a student. Therefore, the student visa is only valid for 90 days when you get it the first time. 

Within these 90 days, you need to register and pay your tuition fee for the respective semester. With a confirmation letter about your registration, you can then apply for extension to the full period of time. During this time, you don’t need to leave the country in order to ‘refresh’ your visa. Even extension for the next year of study is a simple technicality, which needs the same documents as named above._

This makes sense to me. They're not going to give you a one year visa until they see your money. Patong Language school in Phuket (I have no affliation with them or any school) offers an EasyGoing program for 34K baht for 48 weeks. They said that they will apply the ED visa for free if you register for a minimum of 3 months. But if you pay for the whole year to cut cost, I would think that your initial 90 day visa can be upgraded once you get here and can show them that you've paid for the whole year. I wouldn't worry about that and you don't have to leave the country for a visa run. Money talks once they see that you are serious and did pay.

I also want to add that culturally speaking, schools and teachers hold important clout in the society. You "wai kru" (bow to the teachers). Once you're hooked up with the educational system, your life will be much easier. They give foreigners a hard time about the visa because of the job situation. And also because the visa limitations work well to extract money out of farangs who want to stay for the women and booze. It gave employment to the Thais doing these stupid visa runs.


----------



## Happy M (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice research Tom, thanks. Make sense to me too.

BTW, 34k (£690) seems quite high. Of course it depends on level of service you get in return, but I've found thai language courses for around £400-500 .. not in Phuket though.. I've not fully decided on a school yet, but just thought I'd let you know on the price level I found.. always worth sharing.

Cheers,
Happy


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy M said:


> Nice research Tom, thanks. Make sense to me too.
> 
> BTW, 34k (£690) seems quite high. Of course it depends on level of service you get in return, but I've found thai language courses for around £400-500 .. not in Phuket though.. I've not fully decided on a school yet, but just thought I'd let you know on the price level I found.. always worth sharing.
> 
> ...


In general, Phuket is a lot more expensive than CM. And this is in Patong, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Happy M (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder if a small independant language centre / not college would qualify to get you a ED visa... they so much cheaper :]


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy M said:


> I wonder if a small independant language centre / not college would qualify to get you a ED visa... they so much cheaper :]


They should be able to tell you. My guess is yes. Like I said, teachers and schools are highly respected, so I won't be surprised even small schools have the pull. Be sure to get your ED visa before you go.


----------

